# Tesla Gigafactory Price Tag So Far: $53.1 Million



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Reno Gazette-Journal adds up the numbers for all the building permits on file at Storey County Planning and Building Department, as well as contractor estimates.

More...


----------

